# schooling fish in a heavily planted 29 gal...



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking to add some fish to my tank, was thinking about platys or mollies, but dont need the breeding headache, looking for a good schooling number for a 29 gallon tank...


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Personally, i love rummy nosed tetras foe their awesome tight schooling and cardinal tetras for their color. have you already ruled out these?


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Nah, I just need to know how many I should put in a 29 gallon tank


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

If you want to just have that one type of fish in there, you could probably have like 25+ in there. I would add them 5 or so at a time though, once every few days and not just dump 25 of them in there all at once.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you should add pygmy cories, VERY active and interesting to observe, they swim in the middle section not just the bottom.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd got with between 10-25.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i have 10 pygmy cories in my 20 gallon long and they're always playing tag or something. for a 29 id say 15? they're small lively fish and are cute


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

What other fish are in your tank? I too have a heavily planted 29. The fauna consists of 6 black neons, 1 bushy nose pleco, and countless red cherry shrimp and malaysian trumpet snails. I must admit there is not an abundance of open swimming space in my tank, so it looks quite full with just the six tetras. I've tried other small fish over the years, but have decided that the black neons look the best with my plants.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I had a school of ember tetras in my old 29 gallon. They stay small so you can fit a larger number into a 29 gallon tank. They have a nice orange color too.


----------

